# Golden Nugget Hotel Shark Tank Water Slide



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I stumbled across this online and thought that it was really cool! I want to see it in person the next time I go to Las Vegas.


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

It's an amazing tank, we stay at the Golden Nugget a couple of times a year. I haven't gotten around to going down the slide yet but plan to try it out on oir next trip.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That was featured on CSI last season.


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

I get the feeling that I'd be holding my breath even though I wouldn't need to. 

Thanks for sharing this! Very cool.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Wonder how much trouble I would get into for wanting to stop half way through, just to get a better look.
If I ever won the lottery that would be my livingroom.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

poiuy704 said:


> It's an amazing tank, we stay at the Golden Nugget a couple of times a year. I haven't gotten around to going down the slide yet but plan to try it out on oir next trip.


You should definitely do it and let all us know how it is!



2wheelsx2 said:


> That was featured on CSI last season.


I missed that one, but I'm guessing that they found a body in the tank half eaten by the sharks 



Bobsidd said:


> I get the feeling that I'd be holding my breath even though I wouldn't need to.


I would want to do it, but in the back of my head I'd have the tiniest fear that the acrylic would burst while I was in the slide & I'd wind up swimming with the sharks!



AccidentalAquarist said:


> Wonder how much trouble I would get into for wanting to stop half way through, just to get a better look.
> If I ever won the lottery that would be my livingroom.


I used to stop in the middle of water slides when I was a kid. It's really awkward, you have to have each of your hands and feet in different directions pressed up against the sides of the slide ...it would look really funny to people who were watching from the outside :lol:


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

What! i was in vegas in September and I missed this!


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Pamela said:


> I used to stop in the middle of water slides when I was a kid. It's really awkward, you have to have each of your hands and feet in different directions pressed up against the sides of the slide ...it would look really funny to people who were watching from the outside :lol:


Heck I still do it, while telling my kids they're not allowed too.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok. I had a rather screwed up dream last night regarding this. 

I went down the slide and stopped halfway through the shark tank. Then others slid down, getting stuck behind me. After a dozen or so bodies stacked up 3 sharks started circling. 

And I could hear their conversation. ..
"Damn humans always making the sausage casing too hard"

"No dude they just made the straw too long"

"You wouldn't want to eat that anyway, you'd have the sh*ts for a week"


Okay so I weird dreams


----------



## Sidius (Mar 25, 2012)

Another great Aquarium/Shark Reef in Vegas is @ The Mandalay Bay. I stayed there last time I visited and took the gf to check it out. It's pretty impressive. One of the tanks (yes that's right, there's a lot more than just this one) is a 1.3 million gallon tank with some very large sharks. It also has reptiles and other aquatic animals from what I remember.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

That actually pretty funny. With our "modern processed food" I wouldn't want to eat humans either. It would be very cool to have in the house



AccidentalAquarist said:


> Ok. I had a rather screwed up dream last night regarding this.
> 
> I went down the slide and stopped halfway through the shark tank. Then others slid down, getting stuck behind me. After a dozen or so bodies stacked up 3 sharks started circling.
> 
> ...


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

Steve...................long time no hear. that baby must have really kept u busy! good to see you back on.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah, I got sick, then worked 2 jobs to catch up, and the 2 children kept me busy. I do plan to be around more now.



onefishtwofish said:


> Steve...................long time no hear. that baby must have really kept u busy! good to see you back on.


----------

